# Whats the Best diet/exercise programs you have tried ?



## SkylarV217 (May 2, 2008)

I'm trying desperately to loose baby weight. I need to get back into my prepregnacey clothes cause I just don't have the budget to buy new clothes .... I have about 35 - 40 #s to go ... What programs can you ladies recommend ?


----------



## MACATTAK (May 2, 2008)

For me Weight Watchers was the best diet I've ever been on, because you can really eat anything you want.  Not as much of course (that's the point), but you can plan your points according to what you want to eat that day.

Exercise....I'm not a fan. At all!!  I always do treadmill, eliptical, or just plain walking outside.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_For me Weight Watchers was the best diet I've ever been on, because you can really eat anything you want.  Not as much of course (that's the point), but you can plan your points according to what you want to eat that day.

Exercise....I'm not a fan. At all!!  I always do treadmill, eliptical, or just plain walking outside._

 
Did you go to meetings or do it yourself, I have the kit ....


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2008)

crossfit.com


----------



## COBI (May 3, 2008)

Aside from "day" job (controller for a bank) and my random freelance MA gigs, I am a certified personal trainer, yoga, pilates, piyo and turbo kick instructor.

The best program is one that you will stick to.  It is important to change things up.  My understanding is that Shimmer's recommendation, crossfit, will do this in a very intense way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  however, the style of crossfit may not be for you.

My new personal favorite is "Kinesis".  I've been leading and doing Kinesis sessions as my own personal workout for about  3 months now.  It's really hard to explain and deceptively "easy"-looking.  I was going to put some videos, but I can't get youtube to open right now.  A search for "kinesis fitness" on youtube will show some.  However, Kinesis is not a cheap option as it is considered "small group personal training" and is charged as such at gyms.

For at home, I would suggest finding some workouts that fit your style and motivational needs or outdoor activities (such as stroller-walking/jogging, tennis, hiking, etc) that you would stick to.  I have nearly every DVD out there, and I have yet to find one that I could stick to at home because I am just not a motivated home exerciser.

For food (for the record, in my state personal trainer are not allowed to provide nutritional guidance unless they are licensed nutritionist, dieticians, etc.), I try to recommend "eat cleaner, move more" versus the traditional "eat less, move more".  A common misconception with losing weight is that you have to eat "less"; this is not necessarily true, you just need to choose better foods.

Often we lose track of what we eat, and that is where a food journal can be helpful as it is a reminder of what you have already chosen to eat each day.


----------



## glam8babe (May 3, 2008)

The paul mckenna i can make you thin 'programme' its not really a diet but basically a lifestyle change, i lost 3 stone in about 3-4 months (about 42 lbs)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 3, 2008)

The main thing for me losing weight after baby was eating smaller portions and taking lots of walks.    I cut out sweets and sodas and the weight literally started to fall off.   Cardio is another big thing to do, but i admit i was a little lazy on this at times, but i did find time to jog.  I also lifted 5 pound weights for my arm toning.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_The paul mckenna i can make you thin 'programme' its not really a diet but basically a lifestyle change, i lost 3 stone in about 3-4 months (about 42 lbs)_

 
Thanks so much , I didn't know what a stone was and I've wondered b/c I wateched his program a few times. I simply followed the 4 rules and lost 7punds in a bout 2 weeks   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... SO what exactly is the whole program?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 3, 2008)

Dang I should look into Paul McKenna!  Well what I have been doing and so far so good is portioning my food and eating about 5 times a day.  It keeps your metabolism constantly going.  Eat smaller meals, and try to eat fruit or veggies or granola for a snack in between meals.  I've also been doing 1 hr + cardio a day.  It's been so long since I've worked out and I forgot how it gets your endorphines pumping.  I try to push myself as much as possible because it's sooo worth it in the end.  You feel so proud and great.  I swim after my cardio workout too.  I've also heard if you drink 4 glasses of ice cold water a day you can burn 200 calories.  Drinking tons of water will help too.  

I'm no expert though.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Did you go to meetings or do it yourself, I have the kit ...._

 
I've done both, but am more of a fan of doing it myself.  Those meetings can get expensive, and I have a scale at home, so no need to pay for a "weigh in."


----------



## Kuuipo (May 3, 2008)

Weight Watchers. I've been using their principles all my adult life.  Even though I no longer go to meetings because of my location, I adhere. My weight has been stable. I never binge. I did have to give up my trigger food (ice cream) I have not eaten ice cream since 1990. I have a body at age 45 that looks better in a bikini than any college student I have ever met. Sensible rules, great support. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thing is people try all these fad diets built on nonsense nutrition-and they are unlivable and unsound.  They lose weight real fast and think they are "cured" and go back to their regular diets-and then they go back to their old body.  You can't look good and eat at Mickey D's, atleast not for long. 
I shop the periphery of the grocery store. Nver the center aisles. Thats where the junk is. I don't even look. I just buy my produce and my fish and some frozen organic stuff for work. No butter, no candy, no bread, no cake, no nothing. I'm stricter with myself than I used to be. I'm older, I quit smoking, I had major surgery recently to remove a huge tumor, and I don't want to look old and fat. Wrinkles to me are acceptable and welcomed, rolls of fat are not. I have a lot of living to do and don't want to be slowed down. Fibre and water really help too. So does looking at your body as an investment.
I walk everywhere. I don't own a car. I have a very active job, I play sports. Walking is free, you do not need to join a club to do it, you don't need clothing or equipment. You can invite your friends to powerwalk with you.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 3, 2008)

I know most of the FAD diets are crap .... Thats why I know you MUST MUST MUST work out and change your eating habits , That being said I know there are several methods or plans to help with that . Thats why I am asking you lovely ladies what has been most effective for you =)


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2008)

I'm going to stand by crossfit...seriously.  You don't have to do it as aggressively as what the 'regs' do, (instead of 45 lb weights you can use 20, etc.) but it works really really well. 
I started doing it again regularly and I've made some gains that I didn't expect, and I've taken off a bit of my 'extra' relatively quickly.


----------



## COBI (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'm going to stand by crossfit...seriously. You don't have to do it as aggressively as what the 'regs' do, (instead of 45 lb weights you can use 20, etc.) but it works really really well. 
I started doing it again regularly and I've made some gains that I didn't expect, and I've taken off a bit of my 'extra' relatively quickly._

 
I was actually trying to give it a second "vote", but even with lower intensity, crossfit is definitely not for everyone.  And if it's not the right style and motivation for someone, they won't stick to it.  

I've never tried crossfit myself, but as an instructor, I have been exposed to a lot of professional reviews of it, and they are VERY positive but also clear that it is not for everyone.


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I was actually trying to give it a second "vote", but even with lower intensity, crossfit is definitely not for everyone.  And if it's not the right style and motivation for someone, they won't stick to it.  

I've never tried crossfit myself, but as an instructor, I have been exposed to a lot of professional reviews of it, and they are VERY positive but also clear that it is not for everyone.




_

 
ohhh I wasn't discounting your vote, sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's definitely not for everyone, I can agree with that, simply because it is a pretty intense and self motivational workout, and also very dynamic. 

But I've seen some fantastic results on myself and friends using it.


----------

